# Best Way to Rig a Live Bream for Bait



## LeverAction (Jun 23, 2010)

What's the best way to hook a live bream to use as bait? Through the nose? Through the back behind the fin?

Which method will keep them alive longer?

What's the best hook style to use? Circle? Kahle? Etc

Thank you for the input.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jun 23, 2010)

depends on how you are fishing them. through the nose if in current or behind the dorsal if they are under a cork.  i pinch off part of their tail so they wiggle more and swim less.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jun 23, 2010)

Brim is horrible bait for anything other than flatheads


----------



## big_bird (Jun 23, 2010)

yeah what feral said! also i use circle hooks when limb lines and offset work hooks when fishing them under a float. but that is just me.


----------



## aznflycaster (Jun 23, 2010)

When fishing with live bait, I like to hook them thru the nose with a jig head upside down. The fish will swim and fight harder to keep itself upright.


----------



## tillman86 (Jun 23, 2010)

I would definitly nose hook them if you are bobber fishing they seem to live longer this way.


----------



## LanceColeman (Jun 23, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> depends on how you are fishing them. through the nose if in current or behind the dorsal if they are under a cork.  i pinch off part of their tail so they wiggle more and swim less.



Don't pinch it Feral.. with an extremely sharp knife "slice" it off. When Fishing for shark down Brunswick cpt Joe was doing minhaden (sp?) That way, only he was cutting the entire tail off. fish would try and swim and all it would do is wiggle like mad and leave a blood stream in the water. I started slicing the top edge off brim tails like that and started catching alot more cats quicker.


----------



## Chris S. (Jun 23, 2010)

free lined.......kahle hook just behind anal fin in 5 to 10 ft depths or deeper........thru the chin and out a nostril with a  round bend or circle/octopus hook for float rigs..............saltwater and freshwater.


----------

